
Scientologists ‘infiltrate Munich art gallery’ - uladzislau
http://www.dw.com/en/scientologists-infiltrate-munich-art-gallery/a-37803035#nomobile
======
lisper
Scientology is one of the scariest organizations in the world in no small
measure because very few people appreciate the full measure of the danger they
present. If you haven't already seen it I highly recommend this documentary:
[http://www.hbo.com/documentaries/going-
clear](http://www.hbo.com/documentaries/going-clear)

~~~
noonespecial
Funny thing is, I never gave them a second thought until Scientology killed
Chef (those bastards).

They're like the very worst parts of politics and religion all mixed together
into one rotten stew.

------
godmodus
i wonder what's their long term plan is.

as long as they stick to being rich and stay out of our lives, i guess they'll
be ok.

if they actually manage to take over some major power or gain major political
power to suppress us, well, that could/would end badly, unless they manage to
convert the world. im really interested to learn more about their philosophy
and their inner workings - sad they're so secretive - that only gives more
weight to the suspicion that they're a malevolent organization, especially if
what the news portrays is true.

sort of reminds me of the movie equilibrium.

------
daheza
I see their recruiting efforts at least once a week in downtown la. They
always have a few people sitting down with them.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
I had them recruiting in Cheltenham UK a few years ago. Two gym bunnies in a
shopping mall telling me I needed a personality test. I told them to get
fucked, which may or may not have proved their point.

